# Wedding Photographers - How do you carry your gear?



## Cinka (Jul 22, 2010)

So I bought a fancy photo vest thinking it would solve my problems. I'm not a big strapping lad, I'm a medium sized girl (woman?). The vest is cool, but there are so many pockets, I often forget where I stashed things. Further, the vest is a men's small - which is about a medium/large on me. It moves around too much. meh. A photographer I sometimes 2nd with uses a belt with bags and straps and pockets, but didn't appear to love the idea. 

Wondering: How do other wedding photographers carry their gear while shooting? *Also,* what do you feel is essential to carry on your person while shooting?


----------



## bigtwinky (Jul 22, 2010)

On the assistant's back!   (unfortunately, I'm usually the assistant more than the photographer haha).

I usually carry on my person batteries (camera and flash) and memory cards.
I've seen most photographers have 1 bag with all their camera stuff (lighting and strobe stuff in the car) and its usually strapped away in a corner, locked to something that doesn't move.  Some even just leave it in a corner without it being locked down.  I guess it depends on the person (and their insurance).  

Backup flash and body, 4-5 lenses, straps, ties, onsite backup storage,... all that is in the bag.  

The few weddings I have shot I usually carry 4 lenses with me, one of which is on my camera.  My backup gear is in the trunk of the car.  So I have a shoulder bag that I bring around.  I'll put it in a corner when doing something or find someone who I can designate as my gear watcher...ie store it near their table.

I do not want to have all my gear with me as I'm moving around and shooting, that gets cumbersome


----------



## tirediron (Jul 22, 2010)

Pockets, lots and lots of pockets. Being a guy makes this much easier, as our "good" clothes tend to have a lot more pockets than women's clothing. For wedding work I'm generally wearing a blazer, shirt/tie and dress pants. 

I carry two bodies, one with 24-70 and flash, one with 70-200 and flash; both have high-quality non-slip straps which will stay on my shoulder. When/if things move out of doors, both flashes will fit into the main pockets of my blazer. In one trouser pocket is a CF card wallet, and in another AA batteries. That's really all I find necessary for the bulk of my work. 

I generally stow my bag somewhere I can easily get at it without interupting the event. Things like my netbook will remain in the truck.


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 22, 2010)

I typically have two main camera bags with me.  One holds a body with 70-200mm attached and the other holds a body with a 17-50mm and likely a flash bracket attached.  That way, I don't have to take anything apart to quickly stash it into a bag and get moving.  I keep a set of batteries and the memory cards in my pockets, but everything else is in either of the bags.  

I carry the bags with me, but set them down somewhere while shooting...usually out in the open, so I can see them, but I always make a judgment call about the location and the type of people that may be there.  A couple photographers that I work with, carry a cable lock with their bag, but I've never seen them actually use it.  

I guess it really helps when there is more than one photographer (or a photographers and an assistant etc.).  
On the occasions when I'm working alone, I recruit one of the guests/family to watch or even carry my extra gear for me.  A usual candidate is the husband/boyfriend of a bridesmaid...because they don't need to be in the photos, but they need/want to hang around their wife/girlfriend.  One time, I even kept the guy around for an extra hour while I was shooting just the bride & groom, and then gave him a ride to the reception.


----------



## Cinka (Jul 22, 2010)

It's true about the guy pants pocket. Last weekend, I was wearing a pair of slacks, went for the back pocket only to realize it was fake. Grrr. Why do they do that? 

I guess I should get some cargo pants, even though, from a fashion standpoint, they're pretty icky. I suppose they come in black too. 

Yeah, I carry about what everyone here is carrying. I just got a Turbo 2x2 and am getting used to the added weight. I just shot my 4th wedding and learn so much every time. Thanks guys!


----------



## farhanzl (Jul 22, 2010)

Usually it is really hard to carry all the gear all the time...

But every equipment is important to carry...

I use a full furnished bag which is custom made & solve my problem.......


----------



## Scatterbrained (Jul 22, 2010)

My wedding photog was a petite woman about my wifes size (105-115ish) and she was carrying two bodies and I believe one extra lens as well as her memory cards and flash.  She had a waist pack that held everything and she would just put one camera down and shoot with the other.  She only had both cameras on her when she was moving from place to place and had a second shooter (man) to help carry the gear.
On a side note, she did have a bag with more gear but is was usually carried by her second shooter.


----------



## IgsEMT (Jul 22, 2010)

> How do other wedding photographers carry their gear while shooting?


*
In a plastic bag 
*


> *Also,*  what do you feel is essential to carry on your person while shooting?


Batteries, mem cards, lens(s).

Depending what/where I'm shooting is how I carry the gear.
If i'm outdoors, then camera bag (backpack) has all the goodies. On me will be a small point-shoot-camera pouch with batteries (camera and flash) in it as well a mem cards. Also a lens pouch with a specialty lens (fisheye, or ultrawide) will be on on the belt as well. In the camera bag - back up gear, chargers, etc etc


----------



## ApertureCat (Jul 29, 2010)

Hmm, pretty interesting thread.
Seems that everyone has there own way of going about this.
For the most part though, I just use a small camera backpack. Holds my camera, a back-up camera, two lens, batteries, memory cards, and a few filters and nik-nacks.
Everything else is either in my car, or my assistant carries.


----------



## Jeepin59 (Jul 30, 2010)

Sorry Cinka that cargo pants idea made me think of the old joke, works for a guy but you get the idea "is that a 200mm 2.8 in your pocket or are you just happy to see me!" sorry this helps you in no way, but I am having a slow day. Black Rapid has come out with a strap just for Women and they have a couple with some storeage...maybe worth a look. Good luck.


----------

